# State record?



## doggk9

Can anybody find info on the state record coyote in Mi? Somebody commented 48# on a FB post. I'll be calling the DNR for more info tomorrow. Got this one Friday night, weighed in at 50lbs 13oz. Weighed in at the fur buyer at 49-3 and 49-5.


----------



## fowlme

I couldn't find anything in Michigan but Missouri is 48 lbs 0 oz. set in 2015. Looks like you shot a hog, good job. Let us know what the record is when you find out please.


----------



## tsb3

Boy I got a good chuckle looking at that first pic, with you peeking thru his crotch like that! :lol: :lol:
Seriously tho, congrats on a big dog!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Record or not you have bragging rights. Congrats.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have never heard of a state record for vermin. CBM only keeps records for deer , bear,turkey and elk. With those they don't record weight.

Congrats on a nice coyote!


----------



## Sprytle

You have the Official MS Coyote Record at 50#, Can it be beat???

Congrats on a helluva dog!!


----------



## Steve

Wow that's one heck of a yote.


----------



## wolverines

I didn't know the state kept track of it. 
Guy in our group killed a 49# male 2 years ago. Nothing more than bragging rights imo.


----------



## Lumberman

That's a giant for sure. According to Wikipedia they only get to 46lbs. 

Must be a coywolf


----------



## DeereGuy

Congrats again Rob...heck of a coyote!!!

TSB3 I sent you a pm..


----------



## doggk9

tsb3 said:


> Boy I got a good chuckle looking at that first pic, with you peeking thru his crotch like that! :lol: :lol:
> Seriously tho, congrats on a big dog!


Everybody gets a laugh out of that one, I don't mind. Lol If we're not having fun we shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## old graybeard

Congrats! That's a big one for sure!


----------



## Sewey

For whatever reason I'm unable to see the pics. But congrats on a nice yote. I'm interested in what the DNR has to say.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Sewey said:


> For whatever reason I'm unable to see the pics. But congrats on a nice yote. I'm interested in what the DNR has to say.


Since the DNR does not keep track of any coyote records, why would they care about a 50 pounder or have anything to say about it other than, "that's a big one" ?
Does any state or organization track records for coyotes/fox/etc ?

L & O


----------



## Sewey

Liver and Onions said:


> Since the DNR does not keep track of any coyote records, why would they care about a 50 pounder or have anything to say about it other than, "that's a big one" ?
> Does any state or organization track records for coyotes/fox/etc ?
> 
> L & O


I don't know what states keep track of. As previously stated above, someone found that Missouri does keep track of coyote and it is 48lbs. The OP said he was going to contact the DNR, so I'm curious on what they might say. Maybe all he'll get is "that's a big one".


----------



## fowlme

Sewey said:


> I don't know what states keep track of. As previously stated above, someone found that Missouri does keep track of coyote and it is 48lbs. The OP said he was going to contact the DNR, so I'm curious on what they might say. Maybe all he'll get is "that's a big one".


When I found Missouri record it looks like they keep track of all fur bearing animals.


----------



## doggk9

It's looking like Michigan does not, but other states do. The whole thing was started by a response to a FB post. Why would anybody have anything negative to say about it? People constantly post "score this buck" from a trail cam photo, and they never even harvested it. Lol


----------



## jiggerjarvi

That's a whopper!
Congrats


----------



## multibeard

That is one big yote. The scales tell the truth

I would love to know how long that yote hide measures when it comes off the board. When I was working and managing the Ravenna fur sale I measured a lot of yotes. They all measured right around 60 inches giving an inch or two either way. I started measuring them after hearing some huge weights.


----------



## doggk9

Nose to tip of tail?


----------



## multibeard

yup


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Wow. That's a beast


----------



## doggk9

I'll post the length when I get the chance. I left it to be skinned out for me since he does it for a living.


----------



## Liver and Onions

If a predator group ever started recording the size of large coyotes and foxes, I like the idea of measuring the length of the hide better than the weight. All of our tape measures measure the same. None of our scales will give the same weight. 

L & O


----------



## growninmi

Liver and Onions said:


> If a predator group ever started recording the size of large coyotes and foxes, I like the idea of measuring the length of the hide better than the weight. All of our tape measures measure the same. None of our scales will give the same weight.
> 
> L & O


Been on a bunch of jobs that carpenters tape measures weren't the same as the drywallers....or the tile guys lol 

Indeed a giant coyote. Nice going.


----------



## Sprytle

Maybe we should start a yearly predator contest that goes by weight & length. Yotes, fox & *****. Single member, not teams like the deer & turkey guys have. Just a sticky that records the weights of individual animals.. trapped, hunted or called...a running tally. If you get a big one you post your name, pic. length and weight. Be kinda cool I think.


----------



## multibeard

growninmi said:


> Been on a bunch of jobs that carpenters tape measures weren't the same as the drywallers....or the tile guys lol
> 
> Indeed a giant coyote. Nice going.


Been there seen that. Boss was on scaffold calling down measurements for car siding. No matter which of the three of us made the cut it was not right. Finally made him come down. all of the tapes were the same except his. It was an 1/8 inch different.


----------



## droptine989

I think it was a joke lol somehow my tape is always different than my bosses


----------



## toppm

Sprytle said:


> You have the Official MS Coyote Record at 50#, Can it be beat???
> 
> Congrats on a helluva dog!!


Like Spyrtle said. MS record. Update with the length and see if anyone gets one bigger.


----------



## wolf man

Congrats! Thats one big yote! You've got me beat by 20lbs lol!


----------



## fowlme

wolf man said:


> Congrats! Thats one big yote! You've got me beat by 20lbs lol!


He's got me beat by 50 lbs 13 oz.


----------



## doggk9

My best before this one was 34lbs 4oz


----------



## Liver and Onions

toppm said:


> Like Spyrtle said. MS record. Update with the length and see if anyone gets one bigger.


Agree. Separate list for females. 

L & O


----------



## FREEPOP

I noticed that the bigger coyotes seem to be more prevalent east of us as he catches a few each year.

http://nytrappers.proboards.com/thread/15304/coyote-deserves-own-post


----------



## HTC

That is a big old fawn eater for sure....congrats. I shot this one a couple years ago and he made the back of my tractor come off the ground....lol. Seriously, he was only 42lbs...you shot his dad!


----------



## DirtySteve

If predator hunting keeps growing maybe an organization will start record keeping for coyotes, bobcats etc... it really isn't much different than scoring a turkey.


----------



## doggk9

DirtySteve said:


> If predator hunting keeps growing maybe an organization will start record keeping for coyotes, bobcats etc... it really isn't much different than scoring a turkey.


That's what I was thinking, but it looks like currently that doesn't happen.


----------



## Wild Thing

Dandy doggk9! Now you're getting close to small wolf size. BTW - what is the record for a Michigan wolf??


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

What area of the state?


----------



## doggk9

Eaton rapids


----------



## deepwoods

Wow I didn't even realize they got that big!! Congrats.


----------



## Kwill1981

Way to go on a huge yote id sai its one for the books


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Sweet! Now go get 50 more!!!!


----------



## srconnell22

Sprytle said:


> You have the Official MS Coyote Record at 50#, Can it beat?!!


This one was 53# on an actual scale. 

No pictures do it justice. Biggest track I've ever seen on a yote and the three best fight dogs I've ever personally seen were the three dogs that caught it and not one of them would touch it until I busted it with the 22 pistol. They were pretty hard on it after that so I never did anything with the hide other than gave it to a trapper to skin and sell.


----------



## srconnell22

FREEPOP said:


> I noticed that the bigger coyotes seem to be more prevalent east of us as he catches a few each year.
> 
> http://nytrappers.proboards.com/thread/15304/coyote-deserves-own-post


I sold my best coyote dog (the one I'm holding in the picture above) to a fella in New York. He says 50 is nice but not noteworthy out there. For some reason they have huge coyotes.


----------



## Sprytle

Yeah, Thats huge!! Hes much bigger than the other 2. 3 would be a really good day with the dogs right? Ive never done it, but think it would be great to do. How long does a yote usally run before the dogs catch up to it? Do they circle? Why would you sell your best dog, did you get out of it or was it the money? Sorry so many questions, just intrested thats all...Thanks.


----------



## Skinner 2

You guys are digging up old dirt. LOL A few years back ( 8-10 maybe) A group of caller out west from another forum were trying to work out a scoring system measuring skulls. They had all kinds of informational data. They talked about it at the World Predator Shows. Problem is they never could find anyone wanting to start and keep the books.

Here is a 54 plus pounder that I shot out of Roscommon County I don't have any pictures of him in the round. Batteries exploded in the camera and opened the back exposed the film. Yes before digital cams. Case skinned it was over 6 foot nose to tip of tail. The table is 44 inches long and the rug not including tail (tip of nose to base of tail) is 50 inches. The taxidermist admitted he should have used a small wolfs eyes and teeth after he mounted the head. Now it had beady eyes and tiny teeth.










Skinner


----------



## srconnell22

Sprytle said:


> Yeah, Thats huge!! Hes much bigger than the other 2. 3 would be a really good day with the dogs right? Ive never done it, but think it would be great to do. How long does a yote usally run before the dogs catch up to it? Do they circle? Why would you sell your best dog, did you get out of it or was it the money? Sorry so many questions, just intrested thats all...Thanks.


Three coyotes in a day is a good day. 

I've had two four coyote days which were my best two days as far as kill goes. I am pretty particular with how coyote hunting goes, so there were days I could have killed more but I won't shoot the coyote ahead of the dogs or shoot strays (random coyotes not being run by the dogs). 

Each coyote is different as far as how they run. Some try to circle to lose the dogs, some will straight line or run roads. Quite often with coyote races it's a mixture of all three. I'm not much for shotgunning the coyotes ahead of the dogs. I figure if the dogs can't catch them, the coyote deserves to win and get away. If my dogs can't catch them, I need new dogs. Just my personal opinion, that and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee. 

My Hank dog liked coyote more than bear. I wanted dogs that liked bear more than coyote. This guy had been hounding me (pardon the pun) for two years to buy him off me and I always refused. I finally decided that I didn't want coyote dogs, I wanted bear dogs who would run a coyote... so I sold him. 

The money was more than I've ever seen another coyote dog go for. I didn't need the money and there is no way I came out ahead after all the gas, time and effort I spent making him into what he was. Anybody who is making dogs and selling them, thinking they are profiting, is fooling only themselves. It's takes a ton of time and money to make a great hound. I actually backed out of my first deal to sell him after I thought about it and realizing I wouldn't get to coyote hunt with him anymore. 

He was my buddy at home too. My son loved him. Hank would fight and kill coyotes during the day, come home and let my one year old crawl all over him in the house never lifting an eyebrow. They were inseparable. 


















The man that owns him now is very happy with him as a coyote dog (as he should be) and recently bred him to his best running walker female. I've never seen a running walker (or any other breed of dog for that matter) that could keep up with Hank, so it should be an excellent cross to produce some amazing coyote hounds. 

He has since bought two more dogs off me, both brothers to Hank. One is a littermate brother cat dog and the other a half brother bear dog. 

When the hauler came to pick up the most recent one I sent out there, he told me that I have created quite a mess out there and I have three friends now who are all fighting over my dogs. One of which offered him $500 just for my phone number. The hauler refused to give my number to him as it wasn't his place. 

Coyote hunting with hounds is a lot of fun. If there is a local (reputable) group that does it in your area, I'd suggest riding along and taking it all in. 

Congrats Doggk9, that is a giant coyote for Michigan. Hope you are able to do something with the hide!


----------



## Sprytle

Thanks for the info.

Love this pic!










I'll need to get a hold of you again sometime soon as I should pull a Baldwin tag this year.

-Bob


----------



## wolverines

Our best day with the dogs is 6, but we don't run kill/catch dogs. It really is a lot of fun. Hearing the dogs open up on the jump will make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up like no other. We've only got 7 so far this year...conditions really suck lately.


----------



## wolverines

wolverines said:


> Our best day with the dogs is 6, but we don't run kill/catch dogs. It really is a lot of fun. Hearing the dogs open up on the jump will make the hairs on the back of your neck stand up like no other. We've only got 7 so far this year...conditions really suck lately.


We're up to 24 with the dogs. Not terrible considering the conditions still suck....


----------

